# WTB External HDD....Which one is more reliable, Western Digital or Seagate???



## confused (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys, 
the title says it all. I want to buy an external HDD. 1TB is easier on the pocket though 2TB will be drool worthy.

I was almost definitely going to get a Seagate (have had 4 Seagate drives - 20GB (lasted 3 1/2 yrs), 80GB, 750GB, and finally 500GB(this one has failed twice and been replaced both times)), but then came across its ratings on Amazon. 

Seagate Freeagent HDDs have average of 2.86 stars out of 5 with 42.7% one star ratings,
Western Digital WD Elements HDDs have average of 4.37 stars out of 5 with only 7.2% one star ratings.

Now I mean thousands of people are not going to lie, so does this mean Western Digital is the way to go??

Any insights appreciated.
Thanks for reading!

PS: dear mods I did realize another sub-section for external peripherals, but an external HDD is essentially an HDD, so it makes more sense being in this section. Also people with more knowledge on HDDs are bound to spot it here more easily than on the other sub-section. Let me know if I am wrong!!


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

I've a Seagate FreeAgent Go 320GB and I'm satisfied with its performance. WD MyPassport should be equally good.

1 TB 2.5" without external power cable will cost 9k whereas 3.5" with external power cable be half the price nearly. 500GB 2.5" will be around 4.4k.

25% will face problems will Seagate; 25% will face with WD; 25% each will face RMA issues with both. Then many will be telling happy customer stories for both the companies. Both companies are good (& give problems too) and I treat them equally. [personal experience]


----------



## confused (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the reply. 
I am going for a 3.5" one, since portablity isnt a requirement.

and congo for becoming admin!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2010)

@confused did buy d HDD?
If not, check eBay now, 2 TB external hdd of Seagate is selling under 7K.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^WAT!!!:C_surprised:..Awesome!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 29, 2010)

i have WD MyPassport 320GB one from quite long time no problem till date.
but need more space so going to buy 1TB but still not sure which one. WD or Seagate.
heard lots of good stuff about Seagate FreeAgent.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

I am keen on purchasing an external hard disk in the near future. My query is, what type of external hard disk should i consider buying?

A "pure" USB (USB only)

_OR_

An external HDD that comes with a power (AC) adapter?

Which of the above choices is recommended & why may i humbly know?

My apologies to the author of this thread, i do not intend on hijacking your topic.
Sorry.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

USB only..  u can then use it like a pendrive.  use it in Internet cafes, friends home, can carry in pocket.

@topic...... for me seagate is best...  5 year warranty... I have service center near... For western digital.. I have to contact customer care first... then ship the defected drive... no service center in my location. 
And I got my internal seagate replaced within 7 days... they dont even ask the problem... they just give u a new one... I like it... haha


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

get A "pure" USB (USB only)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2011)

a question from my side too 

Is it right time to get a usb 3 external HDD...I dont have a usb 3 port in mother board...
To futureproof it????


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> get A "pure" USB (USB only)



Thank you for your suggestion.

In the case of an external HDD, is it true that a power surge will damage only the AC adapter or will the electronics of the drive get messed up?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Why did you dig out this old thread???
Could have created another thread IMO..


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Why did you dig out this old thread???
> Could have created another thread IMO..



My sincerest apologies my Friend. I was looking around for a thread that addressed the query of external hard drives.
I did not want to start a special thread because my queries regarding the purchase of an external HDD are very few in number. I felt it would be lame & stupid on my part to perhaps clog the forum with a "small" thread.

Once again, my apologies.
:C_emb:


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

No, problems dude. Its good that u could use an old thread to get help.
No appologies needed for that.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.
> 
> In the case of an external HDD, is it true that a power surge will damage only the AC adapter or will the electronics of the drive get messed up?



If there is power fluctuation, there s possiblity for ext HDD to get kaput


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> USB only..  u can then use it like a pendrive.  use it in Internet cafes, friends home, can carry in pocket.
> 
> @topic...... for me seagate is best...  5 year warranty... I have service center near... For western digital.. I have to contact customer care first... then ship the defected drive... no service center in my location.
> And I got my internal seagate replaced within 7 days... they dont even ask the problem... they just give u a new one... I like it... haha



Seagates EXT 2.5 inch are no more coming with 5 yrs warranty. All are with 3 yrs.

I would go with WD as they have home pick up & home drop service.


----------



## wjb361 (Mar 26, 2011)

i have WD elements portable se 1tb for abt 6 months its a good drive and has no power source and was only 600 more than the power source one


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Seagates EXT 2.5 inch are no more coming with 5 yrs warranty. All are with 3 yrs.
> 
> I would go with WD as they have home pick up & home drop service.



I didnt know that..  okay then.... go for WD


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 27, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> If there is power fluctuation, there s possiblity for ext HDD to get kaput



So can i infer that in the event of a power fluctuation/surge, a "pure" USB external HDD will not be affected?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 27, 2011)

^as far as u do a safe remove


----------

